# Temp car permit with no-inmigrante



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Since I have just gotten my first no-inmigrante (FM3) I am not clear as to what I need to do (if anything) if I drive my US car out of the country and then return with it.

I received my no-inmigrante visa 3 weeks ago and then went promptly to Aduana to have my temporary permit extended for the validity of my visa (essentially a year from that date). During that year, if I drive out of Mexico and then back in, do I need to stop at Banjercito upon leaving and reentering?

It seems that it would not be necessary since my current temp permit has been extended and remains valid for the lifetime of my no-inmigrante visa.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Only problem is if your car is totaled, stolen or you want to buy another while up north .... your car is still legally in Mexico


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Amen, sparks. I live a few miles from the border, but I cancel the import permit when I cross for that exact reason. The computer would show you did not take the car out, and so you would never be allowed to import another car.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

OK, that makes good sense. It also causes me to ask another question:

Since my temp permit extension is tied to that specific temp permit ID number that I would cancel upon leaving, doesn't that mean that I would have to go back to Aduana and get a new temp permit extension document to coincide with the new temp permit ID number that I would receive upon reentering Mexico?

I suppose there is also another way I could look at it. Since I will get inmigrado status in about 2 years and will lose my right to own a foreign plated car at that time, I could just run the risk that my car gets totaled or stolen while it is in the US (it will be in the US perhaps 4 weeks each year maximum). If that does happen, we could just fly or take a bus back to Mexico and I'd buy a Mexican car to replace it since I'll have to do that anyway before too long. The theft/totaling would just push that inevitable event a little sooner.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Please don't make it complicated, or try to 'beat the system'. If your car were to be stolen in the USA with an 'importada temporal' still in effect, you would remain responsible for any 'problems' caused by that car if it returned to Mexico. The sticker might just make it tempting to someone wanting 'wheels to go home to Mexico'. It has happened. There can also be fines and duty charged, even though you no longer have possession of the car. 
When you return, you'll get a new sticker. No need to notify Aduana until you renew your visa the next time.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RV ****** is correct but should have reminded you to keep the receipt as that should trigger recrediting of the deposit on your credit card. When you come back in you will need pay for the TIP again and be charged the deposit. What they will or at least should do is pick up the date of your visa and use that as the expiration date on your TIP.
BTW, make sure you at least try to notify immigration that you are leaving by getting a dummy FMM and then turn it in on return. I say at least try because I have had running arguments with immigration at both Los Indios and Laredo where they said not necessary and wouldn't supply the form till I held up the line.
One must ask if there is any bloody reason other than charging a TIP fee each time why one would be required to turn in a valid TIP but that is the law. We did have a friend crossing at Laredo recently where customs gave her a hard time about still having the TIP as she obviously couldn't have gotten a new one so they seem to be finally clamping down.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Please don't make it complicated, or try to 'beat the system'. If your car were to be stolen in the USA with an 'importada temporal' still in effect, you would remain responsible for any 'problems' caused by that car if it returned to Mexico. The sticker might just make it tempting to someone wanting 'wheels to go home to Mexico'. It has happened. There can also be fines and duty charged, even though you no longer have possession of the car.


Please explain to us how this is any different than if your car were to be stolen in MEXICO? Other than it being more likely to be stolen in Mexico and there being a near 100% chance of it being driven around in Mexico to potentially cause 'problems'?


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

Besides, there is a defined process to have a sticker cancelled if the car is totaled or stolen in the US.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

>>>> there is a defined process to have a sticker cancelled if the car is totaled or stolen in the US. 

As there must be one here but I wouldn't want to go thru either. Just a matter of simplifying your life I guess


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

What a bunch of nitpicking! Just drive to the US and return! The car permit is tied to your visa. Don´t let scenarios about stolen US vehicles used by druglords clutter your mind! Millions of cars cross the border annually.


----------



## ReefHound (Aug 9, 2010)

sparks said:


> >>>> there is a defined process to have a sticker cancelled if the car is totaled or stolen in the US.
> 
> As there must be one here but I wouldn't want to go thru either. Just a matter of simplifying your life I guess


Nobody does. I agree that avoiding the bureaucratic hassle of "defined processes" is simplifying your life. Processes like checking in and out or cancelling and reapplying for a car permit every time you cross the border...


----------

